# Parvo Outbreak!



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I have a question! How long is the vaccine good for? Can a dog catch parvo if it has been vaccinated?

There is a big outbreak here, its all over the news!?

Kara


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

That's a good question. There's a lot of controversy as to just how long vaccines actually last. Some people feel if a pup gets their puppy shot at 6 months of age, that's all they'll need for life. I THINK if Gucci got all her puppy shots, she should be safe. If she gets exposed to Parvo, her antibodies should kick in full gear. Also, if a dog recently got vaccinated and your dog smells their urine, your dog will build antibodies towards that virus. I read a book on vaccines and I think that's what it said. My mind is pretty bad these days.
Some people are choosing not to vaccinate at all and their dogs are very healthy. If you are worried, talk to you vet. I wish I could remember in more detail what I read.
I only do puppy shots and then titers no boosters.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

The Parvo outbreak is impacting people all across the country. Last weekend, a breeder in Southern California posted that she wouldn't be taking any of her dogs to the shows because of it. (It was posted as a courtesy so people wouldn't be counting on the same number of dogs that had been entered to be there for the counts.)

I don't know which strain is going around. Has it been reported? All I know is that there are a couple of different strains and I'm not sure which one the vaccine even covers.

Here is a little info on Parvovirus, but I don't know how current it is. Here is an interesting article about the outbreak in Orange Country (Southern California). It can even travel in on the bottom of a shoe and linger there for months. No wonder it can be such a huge problem.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Yikes, thanks for the article kimberly. It said, dogs should get a series of parvo vaccines as puppies, and then a regular booster every three years. The article also said, it was hitting mostly dogs in poorer neighborhoods that did vaccinate.
My guys all had their series of puppy shots, so I feel pretty good. I don't normally booster, but I do make sure they have antibodies against these viruses, by doing a simple blood test.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Yikes Kara, this is scary. I think when my vet calls today to check on Monte I'm going to ask him. I hope nothing is going on around me.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I was thinking that Parvo is one of the vaccines we didn't do. Am I right on that or is it something else? I'd better check with my vet.....


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

YIKES! I didnt' realize it was SO fatal. From reading those articles, they only have about a 1/2 a chance of surviving and it is more fatal to "small dogs" 

Kara


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I think Parvo is one of the main shots they give. Lepto is the one I don't do.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Yes parvo can be transported threw your shoes any thing actually.And Items you can bleach use straight bleach things that cant be bleach you bag it and throw it in the trash.When I first got yoda I took him to a dog park and there was a man there with his very old dog and he told us his dog had pravo I freaked out I sure gave him a piece of my mind and reported him to the park. I rush home gave the vet a call did all the step thank G Yoda never caught it from that day on I will not ever take yoda to another dog park


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh this is so sad and scary.

My daughter's mother in law got two new puppies (sh_tzuh) several months ago and one of them had parvo and died then 1 week later the other one died. They tried desperately to save them both - they were only around 18 weeks old. 

She bleached everything, threw away, etc. 

She then got two more pups cocapoo's and one of them got parvo (survived)
and both dogs are doing great now.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Yes parvo is very fatal and to see an dog with parvo and what happens to them it will make you cry its terrible.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

OH yes you have to treat the yards house every thing it is a night mare to get ride of they do have stuff you can use and If I am remembering right it can last up to a year in your yard if you had a dog with parvo in your yard. And the stuff is costly too.Bleach works great.But not every thing can be bleach.It is also a air borne virius and you can catch it from any where and bring to home with you .Even if some one on the same block as you has parvo your animals can catch it OMG so dangerous


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> When Gucci was a puppy, the vet warned me about the beach, so that is why we have never taken her to the beach yet.Kara


What is the risk in taking a dog to the beach?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow! Scary!  I saw a pup with Parvo on a dog show on TV and it was horrible just how weak the little guy was. He made it, but it took tons of care, medicine and therapy. Loads of TLC helped a lot too, but Parvo is deadly and so contagious.

I'm not sure how safe Gucci is, though I'd call and ask her vet to be sure.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

YOu have to use common sense you know any time your take your dog out in public you have risks


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I wanted to pipe in here because parvo is SO very scary and contagious. We actually had one of our older foster dogs die from this a mere 48 hours after we pulled him from the shelter. It is quick, very nasty, and the virus can live in soil for more than a year if conditions are right.

Parvo virus is EVERYWHERE. Especially where groups of dogs gather or void (dog potty areas). That said, if your dog is healthy and up to date on his shots, he should be safe. 

However, if this is a new strain of parvo then all bets are off and you need to be extra cautious with your pet. Also take extra caution with your own self as far as tracking the virus back home.

Parvo vaccine is included in the core shots that puppies get. They're part of the DA2PP, DHLPP, 4-in-1, 5-in-1, 6-in-1, etc. type of vaccinations. I can't imagine ANY vet not including parvo in the puppy series because parvo is so very deadly to puppies and young dogs. Still, if in doubt, ask your vet whether it was included in your dog's shots.

If you've encountered parvo, whatever can be washed with bleach needs to be done. Floors and patios can be cleaned with a 20-1 water/bleach mix. There are commercial products available specifically to kill parvo in kennels and on flooring, but if you've already been exposed at home you may not want to wait for something to arrive via shipping before sanitizing your infected areas. 

Note - you can also treat your yard with the bleach mix, but know that your grass will die and be very hard to bring back. We're still trying after 6 or 7 years.

If your dog becomes sick and you suspect parvo, get him to the vet NOW! One of the critical keys to saving a dog with parvo is keeping him hydrated via IV fluids. 

Stay safe you guys!
Wanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, Parvo is a nasty bugger.

Wanda, that is really good advice about not tracking it back home. It is hard when you can be walking through grass where another sick dog has eliminated, and there may be traces of it on your shoes.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I have heard the Parvo is the worst .. I am going to insist on a shoes off policy once the remodel is done . I will offer slippers but I do not want my dogs getting sick .
They have a doggie park in the desert in the area where I live I never take the dogs there as I am so leary after what happened to Asta .. it makes me sad as they so want to go in and play but I see some of the people are only interested in chatiing and their capuccino .
So many people just do not have a clue !! That is what i like about this forum - you people really do your homework ..
Thank you .
? Do you know if there is an outbreak in California . Sometimes the vets keep things hush hush ..


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Cosmosmom, there is an outbreak that is bad down in Southern California (Orange County is definitely one that has hit the news), but I don't know of any specific mass outbreaks up here.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Kimberly,

I just called Kohana's vet to see if her Parvo booster was included in her one year checkup and the vet said she's all up to date. Does that mean that no way could she possibly get Parvo if exposed to it? I am planning on taking her to the Roseville show next weekend to get her Cerf'd, but do you think it is better to go to the Antioch clinic instead with less dogs?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

No, I don't believe it means that at all, Libby. I'm not versed on all the particulars of which strains are out, but my understanding is that if Parvo is out there, it would have to be the same strain that her vaccine was for.

I just got back from my vet's office and she said that there was a lot of Parvo January through April, but that was their last case of this year. However, she said that if there is an outbreak in SoCal, then we will have it back up here soon. She said Spring is usually a bigger problem in our area.

For the most part, dog shows are going to be your safest places (out of those where there are high concentrations of dogs) because breeders want to protect their own dogs as well. HOWEVER, there are always sick dogs at shows too, so just be cautious and avoid the grassy areas where other dogs have been doing, and don't let her sniff the grass. And I think either location would have the same risks. Antioch actually has more dog shows than Roseville does, and if it can live for months, then... the risk would be a bit higher if Parvo has been there.

The best way to protect Kohana is to have her eliminate before you leave and keep her off the ground in public places.


----------

